# How much weight can an 11.2 welsh pony carry?



## Elsiecat (9 December 2012)

I posted a while ago about Welsh Pony being lame.
Vet looked at the cause and advised box rest as running around with the others wasn't allowing her time to heal. 
He came back the other week and was extremely pleased with her progress. He said she is now ready to start being re-backed! Also managed to get a bit of weight off her (she was overweight when we got her.) He said she is now virtually bang on with her weight and that given we take it slowly he's confident we'll have no more problems with her 'bad' leg!

Anyway, we got excited and bought her a cub saddle and a bridle.
She accepted the bit very easily which makes me think shes been ridden before.

I've backed a few youngsters so I'm looking forward to getting on her as I think she should be relatively simple. She's a very sturdy and calm little thing.
I've been doing quite a bit of ground work with her and long reigning. Been 'bombproofing' as well. She walked over and under tarpaulin. Past sandbags. Had a walk along the road past cars and lorries etc. Really pleased with her.

Now heres the question, I'm just over 10 stone and 5"6/5"7. Will she be able to hold me?
I'm planning to start by working her up to my weight. By putting sandbags in the saddle just to build her strength up before I get on.
Will she be able to hold me or am I mad?


----------



## carthorse (9 December 2012)

Your feet will be touching the floor.lol


----------



## Elsiecat (9 December 2012)

carthorse said:



			Your feet will be touching the floor.lol
		
Click to expand...

Not if I have short stirrups.. They'll be next to my ears instead!


----------



## be positive (9 December 2012)

She may be able to carry you but you will need  a proper saddle, a cub will not really be suitable for an adult, or ride her without one.


----------



## ImmyS (9 December 2012)

Tbh even if you we're lighter, height is more of an issue. I'm about your height and weigh the same and I ride a fine 16.2 tb and feel just about right. The smallest I would ever ride now is probably a stocky or well muscled 14hh. I think you riding a 11.2 isn't right if I'm honest.


----------



## fizzer (9 December 2012)

I had an 11.2HH Welsh gymkana pony when I was 18 and was always worried I was too heavy I was 9st.  My vets advice was he could carry upto 9.5 st.


----------



## Elsiecat (9 December 2012)

be positive said:



			She may be able to carry you but you will need  a proper saddle, a cub will not really be suitable for an adult, or ride her without one.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not planning to get in the saddle don't worry!!! I was planning to ride her bareback but to do quite a bit of leading her about with the saddle with sandbags in so she was used to the weight in the saddle! By bum couldn't fit in it


----------



## Lissa (9 December 2012)

I think she will probably be ok with you. I rode two little welshes who were just backed and about 11/11.2hh when I was 5ft7 and around 9.5stone. Both of them coped fine.

Loved it though both were great little ponies. Rode a 12hh last year as well at nearer 5ft9 and 10stone he coped fine as well. 

Especially if you use sandbags or something to get her used to carrying the weight first.


----------



## Elsiecat (9 December 2012)

ImmyS said:



			Tbh even if you we're lighter, height is more of an issue. I'm about your height and weigh the same and I ride a fine 16.2 tb and feel just about right. The smallest I would ever ride now is probably a stocky or well muscled 14hh. I think you riding a 11.2 isn't right if I'm honest.
		
Click to expand...

I used to ride a 13hh horse quite a bit and felt fine! 

Maybe I'll have to find a small jockey for her if I don't sit right


----------



## Elsiecat (9 December 2012)

Lissa said:



			I think she will probably be ok with you. I rode two little welshes who were just backed and about 11/11.2hh when I was 5ft7 and around 9.5stone. Both of them coped fine.

Loved it though both were great little ponies. Rode a 12hh last year as well at nearer 5ft9 and 10stone he coped fine as well. 

Especially if you use sandbags or something to get her used to carrying the weight first.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think I'm best losing a little weight? I'm not that worried about my height as I used to ride a 13hh pony and didnt feel too bad at all! 
Might build her up with sandbags and then get on and see how she copes. If it doesn't work I'll get off and then if it does work, great!


----------



## Lissa (9 December 2012)

I think she'd probably be fine with you at the weight you are, my friend rode the two ponies as well and although she was shorter than me she weighed probably around 10stone or just over, they coped fine with her as well. 

Height wise I do find it slightly harder riding really small ones now as have grown since then, smallest I would ride now at going on 5ft10ish would be 12.2 if it was stocky or 13hh. Love ponys though hence why mine are 14.2 and 14.1

Especially if you build it up with sandbags so that you can see her leg is ok. Like you said you can easily get off if you think she can't manage.


----------



## Elsiecat (9 December 2012)

Lissa said:



			I think she'd probably be fine with you at the weight you are, my friend rode the two ponies as well and although she was shorter than me she weighed probably around 10stone or just over, they coped fine with her as well. 

Height wise I do find it slightly harder riding really small ones now as have grown since then, smallest I would ride now at going on 5ft10ish would be 12.2 if it was stocky or 13hh. Love ponys though hence why mine are 14.2 and 14.1

Especially if you build it up with sandbags so that you can see her leg is ok. Like you said you can easily get off if you think she can't manage.
		
Click to expand...

I'm only planning to ride her until she gets back into the swing of things which I don't think is going to take her long. After that a friends 5yo is riding her on a lead rein. Then slowly going to introduce my nephew to riding. 

Going to start sandbagging her saddle tomorrow and just take things slowly.


----------



## Wagtail (9 December 2012)

I would say 8 stone max including tack. So you are too heavy IMO. I am ten stone and would not ride my sister's 12.2 section B.


----------



## Elsiecat (9 December 2012)

Wagtail said:



			I would say 8 stone max including tack. So you are too heavy IMO. I am ten stone and would not ride my sister's 12.2 section B.
		
Click to expand...

You're probably right I really can't decide.
Going to build her up with sandbags and then see what comes. If I get on and she isn't happy I'll get straight back off again. No harm in trying!


----------



## Littlelegs (9 December 2012)

Sorry, I think that's too much. Height wise you could probably get away with it for exercising one that size, but for backing I think the height is an issue too. Find a tiny teen or decent kid to back it. Or, depending why you're backing, if its just to give her a job you could break to drive instead.


----------



## Elsiecat (9 December 2012)

The_angel_littlelegs said:



			Sorry, I think that's too much. Height wise you could probably get away with it for exercising one that size, but for backing I think the height is an issue too. Find a tiny teen or decent kid to back it. Or, depending why you're backing, if its just to give her a job you could break to drive instead.
		
Click to expand...

Going to see how she goes with sandbags! Not going to do anymore with her than she can cope with. I was just asking in general how peoples 11.2s can carry! Obviously some less, others more. 
Will see what comes and if I am too much (which its looking like I probably will be) I'll find a good small person!


----------



## Slightly Foxed (9 December 2012)

Lissa said:



			I think she will probably be ok with you. I rode two little welshes who were just backed and about 11/11.2hh when I was 5ft7 and around 9.5stone. Both of them coped fine.

Loved it though both were great little ponies. Rode a 12hh last year as well at nearer 5ft9 and 10stone he coped fine as well. 

Especially if you use sandbags or something to get her used to carrying the weight first.
		
Click to expand...

Erm, did you grow 2 inches in one year???


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (9 December 2012)

Up to 10 stone


----------



## Kokopelli (9 December 2012)

There is a big difference between 11.2 and 13hh. 

At 5ft and 7st something I have backed a few poniec as small as 11.2 and felt anything bigger would have thrown the pony off balance and would have been to heavy, at least until they've built muscle. 

I like the idea of sandbags though, do you know any small people local who can do it?


----------



## Kokopelli (9 December 2012)

Forgot to add if you do go for it put a neckstrap on


----------



## Sparkles (9 December 2012)

Short term, I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Elsiecat (9 December 2012)

Kokopelli said:



			There is a big difference between 11.2 and 13hh. 

At 5ft and 7st something I have backed a few poniec as small as 11.2 and felt anything bigger would have thrown the pony off balance and would have been to heavy, at least until they've built muscle. 

I like the idea of sandbags though, do you know any small people local who can do it?
		
Click to expand...

No one that I know enough to trust to do it! 
Not lived around here long.

It'll be a good 3/4 weeks before I want someone on her anyway because I want to take it slowly with sandbags as I said earlier. I'll have a quick go at the point I want to start backing her and if it's fine I'll do it. If not it's back to the drawing board and I'll have to find someone! 
Will go on a bit of a diet too!  

I lent on her earlier just to see her reaction and she barely flinched a muscle. (Although she might've been trying to protect my feelings )

Not going to do anything that's too much for her. Just going to bide my time with her


----------



## windand rain (9 December 2012)

In my opinion it depends on the age and build of the pony and how much and the quality of bone a good flat bone and plenty of it on an older pony who was prepared well with muscling exercise and not overweight would easily carry you they were originally bred for men to round up sheep so an oldfashioned type should be fine it is the skinny legged underdeveloped pony may struggle and I certainly wouldnt ride anything younger than 6 at your size


----------



## Elsiecat (9 December 2012)

windand rain said:



			In my opinion it depends on the age and build of the pony and how much and the quality of bone a good flat bone and plenty of it on an older pony who was prepared well with muscling exercise and not overweight would easily carry you they were originally bred for men to round up sheep so an oldfashioned type should be fine it is the skinny legged underdeveloped pony may struggle and I certainly wouldnt ride anything younger than 6 at your size
		
Click to expand...

She's the well built type. Not gangly at all! 
She's still got a bit of weight to lose but I'm sure with the extra work it'll start coming off faster. Her legs aren't the toothpick variety 

We have no idea of her definite age. We were told 16ish by the owner but the vet shuck his head at this and said 10/11 maximum in his opinion. So you're guess is as good as mine. Definitely over 6. To be honest I think her passports been mixed up at some point..


----------



## Mondy (10 December 2012)

Yes, you are far too large for an 11.2. In Denmark and Germany, rule of thumb is that a horse/pony should carry no more than 20% of its own bodyweight. Note that this 20% includes you, clothes, saddle...


----------



## Brigadoon (10 December 2012)

Your def too big. An 11.2...I would say no more than 7 stone.
Sandbags sound a grand idea 'til you can find someone small enough.
Good luck xx


----------



## rara007 (10 December 2012)

If its a very full up chunky 11.2 you'd be fine, and probably within the 20%. People bigger. I ride a 12hh chunk but won't ride our 11.2 who's also solid but wither high and very short backed so actually a much smaller pony.





I weigh in at around 11 stone inc. tack, though 5'4 and he's 12hh.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 December 2012)

TinselCat said:



			I posted a while ago about Welsh Pony being lame.
Vet looked at the cause and advised box rest as running around with the others wasn't allowing her time to heal. 
He came back the other week and was extremely pleased with her progress. He said she is now ready to start being re-backed! Also managed to get a bit of weight off her (she was overweight when we got her.) He said she is now virtually bang on with her weight and that given we take it slowly he's confident we'll have no more problems with her 'bad' leg!

Anyway, we got excited and bought her a cub saddle and a bridle.
She accepted the bit very easily which makes me think shes been ridden before.

I've backed a few youngsters so I'm looking forward to getting on her as I think she should be relatively simple. She's a very sturdy and calm little thing.
I've been doing quite a bit of ground work with her and long reigning. Been 'bombproofing' as well. She walked over and under tarpaulin. Past sandbags. Had a walk along the road past cars and lorries etc. Really pleased with her.

 Now heres the question, I'm just over 10 stone and 5"6/5"7. Will she be able to hold me?
I'm planning to start by working her up to my weight. By putting sandbags in the saddle just to build her strength up before I get on.
Will she be able to hold me or am I mad? 

Click to expand...

 my welshie is 12 hh she was broken in by a 10 ish stone guy.

 She is hacked out by one of my liveries who is 5 ft 4 and weighs around 9. 1/2 stone.


 Its very important ( i know your using a saddle) but if you were that te saddle is not too big to compensate a adult.  I use a 14  1/2 inch wintec  which is light weight.


----------



## Elsiecat (10 December 2012)

Such different views!!! 

Rara007 - she's built quite a lot like your little cutie! She's not the thin showy type at all 

Leviathan - I'm probably being stupid (its early!!) but I really don't understand you're last sentence?


----------



## Elsiecat (10 December 2012)

I've just done the rough 20% thing and it'd make her be able to carry 10.3 stone.. Which is about 10 stone 5 pounds? I think  
So if I'm riding her bareback with just clothes on I'm about right? 

Will just have to see, I'm sure she'll tell me either way


----------



## flump (10 December 2012)

The chunky welsh pony here kept bucking the kids off so I called in a skinny friend (jockey!) and he is 9stone, 5ft7 the pony really struggled due to the size of the rider and he is a pony in full work..I would say 7.5 stone for breaking and then see how you get on when she is used to a person on her. Good luck.. I love being to heavy to get put o. The crazy welsh pony breakers now...hmm maybe my weight issues started as a kid piling chocolate In so I didnt get put on the show ponies first time lol!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 December 2012)

TinselCat said:



			Such different views!!! 

Leviathan - I'm probably being stupid (its early!!) but I really don't understand you're last sentence? 

Click to expand...

ment to say 
Its very important ( i know your *NOT* using a saddle) but if you were that the saddle is not too big to compensate a adult. I use a 14 1/2 inch wintec which is light weight. 
 meaning don't buy a bigger seat saddle to accommodate an adult rider as it will come back over ponies loins and put too much weight you need to keep in front of the loins.  Hence why i bought 14.1/2 inch saddle


----------



## *hic* (11 December 2012)

My little Welshy has a self-imposed weight limit of 8 stone. More than that and she will drop you off unless you are VERY sticky! Theoretically she'd manage just over 10 stone but she has no intention of doing so. She will however pull easily over 30 stone in a two wheeled, well-balanced cart


----------



## Orangehorse (11 December 2012)

Henry Blake rode point to points at about 11 stone, but said his best ever hunter was a 12.2 Welsh pony, quite chunky I guess.


----------



## Wagtail (11 December 2012)

*hic* said:



			My little Welshy has a self-imposed weight limit of 8 stone. More than that and she will drop you off unless you are VERY sticky! Theoretically she'd manage just over 10 stone but she has no intention of doing so. She will however pull easily over 30 stone in a two wheeled, well-balanced cart

Click to expand...

Haha, good for her. Shame more horses aren't like that, rather than stoically putting up with riders that are far too heavy for them.


----------



## Elsiecat (11 December 2012)

Leviathan said:



			ment to say 
Its very important ( i know your *NOT* using a saddle) but if you were that the saddle is not too big to compensate a adult. I use a 14 1/2 inch wintec which is light weight. 
 meaning don't buy a bigger seat saddle to accommodate an adult rider as it will come back over ponies loins and put too much weight you need to keep in front of the loins.  Hence why i bought 14.1/2 inch saddle
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I understand fully now!  

*hic* - bless her haha! I wish some of the american ponies on that forum we all saw a while ago did the same. 13hh CAN NOT hold 20 odd bloody stone!!!

I think I'm gonna have to do everything I can from the ground and long reign using lots of voice commands with the weight of a child rider in her saddle. When she's listening to my voice well then I'll tie the reins lightly to the saddle as if she had someone onboard and lead rein her about using my commands. If I can get her responding to voice commands well that should be enough to put a kiddie on her and lead rein her. *theoretically *

Thanks for all the input/advice/stories/suggestions  
I'll keep you all posted


----------



## catherinem (11 December 2012)

Im just over 8stone and 5foot. I backed my 11.2hh section a as a 4 year old last year. She coped fine although i did feel quite big on her ( i think thats mainly due to the teeny weeny short neck in front of me). It al depends on the pony i guess..... Personally i probably wouldnt if i were you (mainly due to youre hight). I think what you have just said above is a good idea


----------



## Holly Hocks (11 December 2012)

OP personally I think you are a little too heavy.  I am the same height and weight as you and have a 14hh (just touching 14hh)  New Forest x cob, three and a  half year old that I am currently backing.  she is a real chunky monkey but I feel cruel riding her so apart from sitting on her for 10 mins at the most in walk/trot I let one of the young lightweight liveries ride her.    Everyone tells me that I'm fine on her but I don't feel totally happy yet.

This is her a couple of months ago, so you can see her and me together (although can't find any of me sitting on her


----------

